# Children Used as Drug Mules by Convicts



## Bruce Monkhouse (24 Jan 2008)

Children used as drug mules by convicts, guards say
   
Jan 24, 2008 01:03 PM 
THE CANADIAN PRESS

ABBOTSFORD, B.C. – The Union of Canadian Correctional Officers says babies and children are being used as tiny drug mules to smuggle drugs to inmates and it's angry that one of its members is being investigated for trying to stop the practice.
The union's B.C. regional president, Gord Robertson, says it doesn't appear the guard will face any formal discipline, but his methods were questioned by Correctional Service Canada following an incident in November at Matsqui prison in Abbotsford, east of Vancouver.

Robertson says a woman arriving at the medium security prison was stopped at the gate when her toddler's stroller tested positive for cocaine.
The visit was allowed to proceed but two days later the guard informed the B.C. Ministry of Children and Family Development about the incident, which prison authorities say breached the inmate's right to privacy.

"It's almost like they are intimidating our officers from actually reporting this type of thing," says Robertson.
"They're saying you have to get cleared through the warden and do all these steps and red tape to actually proceed with that when it's actually a legal obligation to report."

Robertson says the union is upset because it appears corrections officials are ignoring the growing problem of the use of children to smuggle drugs.
He points to one incident at a Quebec prison where a woman was caught with 32 grams of heroin hidden in a stroller. But he says in most cases where drugs are found on children the visitor is simply sent away and police and social services are not called.

Guards are upset about the official response to the latest discovery.
"It seems that they are trying to divert the actual real problem," Robertson says. "They are ignoring the real problem and trying to make it an issue of `you shouldn't have reported it that way."'

Robertson admits it's hard to know how frequently children are used as mules but he believes prisons have an obligation to act when confronted with solid evidence.
"It really is an obvious way for a visitor to bring in drugs because, realistically, with children, it's much more difficult. You can't search them."


...and nothing is more important than an inmates rights,.....especially something as immaterial as a toddler being exposed to cocaine. :sniper:


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Jan 2008)

This is just sick. What the hell are wrong with some people


----------



## Trinity (24 Jan 2008)

Last time I checked, regardless of chain of command in any organization, I (or anyone) am
legally required to report any incident in which health or harm of a child is in question.

I do not BELIEVE the prision COC supercedes Canadian Law

(albeit I can't quote the law at the moment which requires me to report,  someone here will undoubtedly
find it and post it.)


----------



## Donut (25 Jan 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Last time I checked, regardless of chain of command in any organization, I (or anyone) am
> legally required to report any incident in which health or harm of a child is in question.
> 
> I do not BELIEVE the prision COC supercedes Canadian Law
> ...



Here you go: 

All individuals who have reason to believe that
a child is in need of protection have a legal duty
to report this to a child welfare worker. Individuals
making a report are protected from civil action as
long as the report was not purposely false. Failure
to report is punishable by a prison term of not
more than six months, a maximum fine of $10,000,
or both.

From http://www.cecw-cepb.ca/files/file/en/54E%20BCchildwelfaresystem.pdf

Not from the legislation, _per se_, but this is virtually identical to the legislation we studied during a child abuse recognition class last month with BC Ambulance Service.


----------



## Steel Badger (25 Jan 2008)

Nothing we didnt see at GCC eh Bruce?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jan 2008)

Yup....


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Jan 2008)

In "code language", they call it 'donkey' - put the _don_ to the _ki (kilo)_ and turn them in a donkey.

This is bad for the child's sake!


----------



## Steel Badger (25 Jan 2008)

Couldn't agree more........

I remember one pathetic worm who had the audacity to berate us for calling his parenting skills into question when the balloons were seen in the poor wee bairn's diper......


----------

